
Etsy’s Device Lab - joeyespo
http://codeascraft.com/2013/08/09/mobile-device-lab/
======
reneherse
Put this on a cart or in a cafe, and you've got the makings of a nice little
B2D company...

------
noelwelsh
Interesting! Didn't think there could be so much nuance in organising such a
thing.

